# Can I Get E-mail Notifications On Cell Phone?



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

Hi,
I have Verizon as my cell provider, can I somehow setup Yahoo mail to notify my cell when I get an email?
Can this be done as texting so I don't have to signup for web browsing etc???
Thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

See mail alerts at the bottom of the page.
http://mobile.yahoo.com/mail


----------



## patmac (May 15, 2004)

I got that far, where Yahoo sends a link to my cell phone, but then it tells me to enter that into my cell phone's web browser. Guess I should check with VZ to see if that will cost me anything. I'm just looking for a text message telling me I have new email at Yahoo.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yahoo site says standard text rates apply.
Don't know about web browser,but I
image you have to pay for data services.


----------

